# How do I disable my keyboard.



## El Double (Mar 26, 2010)

I spilt water on my Laptop and the keyboard started playing up. I've got a new external keyboard but the laptop keyboard is still playing up (deleting or going back while browsing)

How do I disable the laptop keyboard completely. It's a HP Presario V6500 Notebook PC using Vista


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

There isn't a way to DISABLE the keyboard on your laptop. You will want to take the keyboard out, clean it really well, and it may work for you again. Also, you may want to consider replacing it. They are usually not that expensive and not hard to replace usually.

If you don't want to replace it, you will probably have to disconnect it from the motherboard.

Thanks!


----------



## arosh2010 (Oct 3, 2010)

hi...
i have a lenovo N200 laptop , some keys are continously typing...
i want to replace my keyboard how much will it cost.....


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Keyboards on ebay generally go for £9 to £15. Easy to replace aswell. Most of the time you just unscrew 1-3 screws at the back with a small keyboard icon next to them. Then you usually just pop up the keyboard using a small knife/scredriver at the top middle and left and right corners where the "tabs" are visible. Sometimes removing the top panel above the keyboard may be required and more screws will need to come out. Then carefully take out the ribbon cable by lifting the brown "hinge" that holds it place to the connector.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hello arosh2010, you should start your own thead instaed of using someone elses thread, but since you are here, here is a link for replacement keyboard 

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CEQQrQQwAg


----------

